# 4CRS End of Season Sale - Sept 16 & 17



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Join us for our 2017 End of Season and Demo Sale, Saturday and Sunday, September 16th and 17th.

We’ll have our entire new inventory discounted at 20-50% off store wide. Plus, we’ll have all our rental and demo boats, boards and gear available for sale, all at or below cost! Score a great deal on a slightly used current year model demo kayak (whitewater, flat water and fishing), stand up paddle board (over 50 models available!), raft package, canoe, and/or tons of gear!

These are the hottest deals of the year, be sure not to miss it! Doors open at 9am on Saturday at 4Corners Riversports, 360 S. Camino Del Rio in Durango, CO!

Can’t make the sale? Give us a call about our getting on our pre-sale reservation list. 800-426-7637

Find out more at https://riversports.com


----------

